# Contrôle parental sur iPod Touch



## jmoeana (6 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acheté un iPod Touch 32 Go à mon enfant de 10 ans et voudrait savoir s'il existe un contrôle parental.

En effet, j'aimerais qu'il puisse naviguer sur internet librement mais restreindre l'accès aux sites adultes, afin qu'il ne puisse pas accéder aux sites ou téléchargements X

Pouvez-vous SVP m'aider à configurer safari pour cela ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Philsogood (7 Juillet 2009)

avec la version 3.0 du système il y a un contrôle parental qui permet l'usage ou non de certaines applications.. par contre je ne suis pas convaincu qu'on puisse paramétrer Safari sur l'ipod dans ce cas précis !  J'ai un gamin de 10 ans, je lui ai acheté une nitendo Ds.. beaucoup plus adapté pour son age a mon avis.. (oui je sais, ce n'est pas mon problème ! )


----------



## r e m y (7 Juillet 2009)

Je ne vois aucun logiciel de controle parental paramétrable sur l'iPOD Touch... comme dit plus haut on peut juste interdire certaines applications (dont Safari). C'est du tout ou rien!


----------



## Philsogood (8 Juillet 2009)

le contrôle parental sur l'ipod touch se trouve dans : Réglages >> Général >> Restrictions.  Chez Apple il le définisse comme tel, après, et j'en conviens c'est assez léger, mais il permet quand même de refuser l'accès au films ou vidéo ou applications suivant certaines tranches d'ages. après chacun y trouveras une utilité ou pas !.


----------

